# HS soccer timeline



## randy (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone know when the olders officially take a break from club soccer to start the high school season? I remember seeing it on the presidio/SDDA website, but don’t see it there anymore.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 29, 2019)

Typically right after Thanksgiving.  Might be right before for some.


----------



## RedCard (Aug 29, 2019)

For ECNL, our last game is Nov 17th then we resume on Mar 28th.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 30, 2019)

We about off season soccer for the fall right now are there rules about how much they can do or what they can do at high school practice? These 2 a day's going from HS conditioning/running straight to club practice is a lot and your already tired before your club coach gets you. Or maybe it's just me being old and knowing I couldn't handle it


----------



## timbuck (Aug 30, 2019)

I heard an ecnl coach told his high school players they couldn’t skip their ecnl practice to attend tryouts.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I heard an ecnl coach told his high school players they couldn’t skip their ecnl practice to attend tryouts.


Time to call his bluff.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 30, 2019)

Tryouts were Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday this week.  Player did not attend on Wednesday due to ECNL practice.


----------



## RedCard (Aug 30, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I heard an ecnl coach told his high school players they couldn’t skip their ecnl practice to attend tryouts.


My DD’s  ECNL coach is ok with girls skipping practice for high school tryouts. He understands this is important to them and will work with them.


----------



## Coyotef (Sep 2, 2019)

Officially the end of November, after Thanksgiving cup tournaments is the end of the club and the beginning of High School. Unless your team or player is participating in National League which is the first weekend in December, or in playoffs which can go into December for some leagues as well on the national level.  Most high school coaches start heavy practices in October and that double practice time can be tough on the girls.  If a player wants to remain CIF eligible they CANNOT play in a registered high school game or pre-season game while still playing in a club, so they have to not attend any high school games until their club season is over, or else they can lose their CIF eligibility ( meaning they cannot play in any high school games). High school coaches have the option to register 3 preseason games so while your coach may not register the game, the opposing coach may and that action can put your club player in jeopardy if she plays.  Last year we had 2-3 girls on our high school team that did not start High school games until mid-Dec and one in January due to club commitments. This is hard on the High school team, but these girls were playing for college spots.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Coyotef said:


> Officially the end of November, after Thanksgiving cup tournaments is the end of the club and the beginning of High School. Unless your team or player is participating in National League which is the first weekend in December, or in playoffs which can go into December for some leagues as well on the national level.  Most high school coaches start heavy practices in October and that double practice time can be tough on the girls.  If a player wants to remain CIF eligible they CANNOT play in a registered high school game or pre-season game while still playing in a club, so they have to not attend any high school games until their club season is over, or else they can lose their CIF eligibility ( meaning they cannot play in any high school games). High school coaches have the option to register 3 preseason games so while your coach may not register the game, the opposing coach may and that action can put your club player in jeopardy if she plays.  Last year we had 2-3 girls on our high school team that did not start High school games until mid-Dec and one in January due to club commitments. This is hard on the High school team, but these girls were playing for college spots.


The rules seem to change every year, and my experiences are limited to San Diego Section -- I remember players who participated in HS tryouts and practices but not games until after their club team had completed some December tournaments.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 13, 2019)

HS season officially starts on November 18th this year. 
HS games normally don't start until first Monday after Thanksgiving. HS scrimmages will happen before Thanksgiving.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 13, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> HS season officially starts on November 18th this year.
> HS games normally don't start until first Monday after Thanksgiving. HS scrimmages will happen before Thanksgiving.


What section(d) are you referring to?

Starts in Dec in our southern section from the scheduling I saw last week.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 13, 2019)

CIF-SS section


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 13, 2019)

Any issues playing a different sport such as cross country or basketball concurrently with soccer?


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 13, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Any issues playing a different sport such as cross country or basketball concurrently with soccer?


In southern section, basketball is winter season so can't be done with soccer, but cross country is in the fall so your DD can do that and then move to soccer on the winter.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> In southern section, basketball is winter season so can't be done with soccer, but cross country is in the fall so your DD can do that and then move to soccer on the winter.


San Diego Section, some years ago - We had a boy who played on the HS soccer team in the same season that he was on the HS wrestling team.  The two coaches came to an agreement on his time, which heavily favored the wrestling team after he made the A squad all the way to State Finals.  He showed up for soccer practice and games as his wrestling schedule permitted, and was the team's backup keeper when he was at a game.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 13, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> CIF-SS section


Ah I see from the sports calendar says first contest is Nov 16 
https://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/2020-2021-Sports-Calendar-Sept-2019.pdf

Guess acutally first contest vary depending on school, leagues,or whatever since all the ones in our area start first week of dec.


----------



## dk_b (Sep 13, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> In southern section, basketball is winter season so can't be done with soccer, but cross country is in the fall so your DD can do that and then move to soccer on the winter.


It’s not prohibited by CIF but logistically nearly impossible. That said, I do know a girl who played soccer and hoops in NCS (East Bay Area, some of Marin/Sonoma counties and some of solano county) in her freshman year.  I think her HS’s league played Tues/Thurs for soccer and Wed/Fri for basketball (I’m not certain as she plays in a different league than my kid (they play club soccer together)).


----------



## twoclubpapa (Sep 13, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> In southern section, basketball is winter season so can't be done with soccer, but cross country is in the fall so your DD can do that and then move to soccer on the winter.


There's no prohibition but I agree that the logistics make it a bit difficult.  Huntington Beach recently had a varsity goalkeeper who also played varsity basketball.  I was an AR for a 5 pm Sunset League varsity girls soccer game that went to overtime and as soon as the game was decided by a "golden goal" she went off to the nearby gym to play in the varsity basketball game between the two schools.

Check out the story about Rancho Christian HS multi-sport athlete Emma Baker.  She played two sports in the fall (volleyball and football) and soccer in the winter season.  She's an All-CIF Southern Section and all-state placekicker.  First female to score points in a CIF state championship football game.

https://www.pe.com/2018/06/10/rancho-christians-emma-baker-is-the-hsgametime-small-schools-girls-athlete-of-the-year/


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 13, 2019)

My bad I meant no issues playing in High School basketball games in October and November and club soccer games those same months?  Some school tourneys the team will be playing.


----------



## dk_b (Sep 13, 2019)

CIF rules always permit participating in other sports simultaneously with the HS sport.


----------

